# Black Out Bud Butter (BOBB)



## scotts a buzzn (Apr 1, 2009)

Black Out Bud Butter
BOBB

Improvement number one comes from using European sweet butter. Regular butter is about 80% butterfat while European butters range from 84-86%. This may seem trivial but remember it is the butterfat that exacts the cannabinoids so a 7-8 % increase in butterfat will result in a more efficient extraction and stronger butter. European style butter comes from a number of manufacturers including Plugra from upstate New York, Strauss Organic, and recently Challenge European Style. Yes, the best still comes from France but it is exorbitantly priced.

Improvement number two comes from using a Braun high speed coffee grinder to convert all cannabis plant material from whatever source to a fine powder. The use of powder means the butter will taste more like cannabis as some of the chlorophyll and a few terpenes get into the butter. It also means a vastly increased surface area where the butterfat meets the cannabinoids. Using powder or flour significantly increases the potency of the final butter.

Improvement number three comes from using the best starting materials available. In this case Train Wreck, California Orange, and Pooh Bear trim were ground up and supplemented by powdered California Orange flowers. Using bud as opposed to trim will increase the potency of the butter. 

The three improvements noted above resulted in cannabutter that is markedly different from the normal (and quite wonderful) Better Bud Butter. Black Out Bud Butter (BOBB) is approximately 2oo-300% stronger. The name BOBB comes from the fact that this butter is midnight green and will cause blackouts if too much is consumed. 

*Ingredients:*

2 ½ pounds (six cups) of European Style high butterfat unsalted butter. I combined 8 oz of Plugra with 1 pound of Strauss Organic and 1 pound of Challenge European Style. Everyone has there own favorites but mine is Strauss. Strauss is smoother and less greasy than the others. 

4 oz powdered Train Wreck Trim

2 oz powdered Pooh Bear Trim (a cross of Train Wreck and Salmon Creek Big Bud)

2 oz powdered California Orange trim

1/3 oz powdered California Orange flowers

*Method:*

The butters were melted in a covered crock pot set on high. The powdered cannabis was gradually stirred in with a wood spoon. The mixture was frequently stirred and cooked covered on high for one hour followed by three hours set on low. Stirring was accomplished every 15 minutes.

After four hours the hot mixture was squeezed through cheese cloth into a bowl then the product was filtered once more through cheese cloth. All available butter was squeezed out producing approximately 3 ½ cups. Theoretically, the cloth balls remaining could be re-extracted with more butter but the product would not be nearly as strong. Approximately 75-85% of the available cannabinoids are extracted on the first pass. 

*
Note on Preparation:*

No gloves were used in squeezing the rather hot cloth balls into the collection vessel. If you go barehanded beware of burns. Usually the ball can be twisted and held at the top then you can press the ball with the wood spoon against the side of the collection vessel. Once the ball has cooled sufficiently you can wring out the last of the cannabutter. Yes, this is messy but will leave your hands oh so soft. 

Note on Amount of powdered cannabis to use: I use as much as will go into solution with the butter. This varies depending upon the cannabis and source. 

*Note on Potency:*

I know this cannabutter is potent simply from the extreme effects produced from handling it. I look forward to using this super potent butter for the next batch of Pecan Sandies.


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 5, 2009)

i need a cheesecloth, im sick of using old tshirts and splater guards for bacon.


----------



## scotts a buzzn (Apr 7, 2009)

You can use pantyhose also!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 3, 2009)

Im wary of using pantyhose, i dont think the holes in it r big enough to let the trichs thru..?
Is this a valid querry?


----------



## Katonic (May 3, 2009)

Thank you for the Recipe
I was astonished to see you use twice as much as I did . Hey the more the merrier


----------



## Silverback (May 3, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Im wary of using pantyhose, i dont think the holes in it r big enough to let the trichs thru..?
> Is this a valid querry?


All questions are valid but your concern is unwarranted. The cannabinoids have been extracted into the butter so no need to worry about trichs.


----------



## stickyickys (May 4, 2009)

scotts a buzzn said:


> Black Out Bud Butter
> BOBB
> 
> Improvement number one comes from using European sweet butter. Regular butter is about 80% butterfat while European butters range from 84-86%. This may seem trivial but remember it is the butterfat that exacts the cannabinoids so a 7-8 % increase in butterfat will result in a more efficient extraction and stronger butter. European style butter comes from a number of manufacturers including Plugra from upstate New York, Strauss Organic, and recently Challenge European Style. Yes, the best still comes from France but it is exorbitantly priced.
> ...



interesting, i'll have to do my next batch with euro butter. post some pics of your butter in a glass jar i wanna see how dark it is 

i just made some myself a couple weeks ago and it's so strong.....people have said things like they've never been this high, i was just laughing my ass off. one of my friends cut one of my industrial strength ones in half, ate it and gave the other half to someone who doesn't even smoke (or eat) the guy was tripping balls rofl. 


by powered do you mean just sifted kief or hash or what?


----------



## stickyickys (May 4, 2009)

Silverback said:


> All questions are valid but your concern is unwarranted. The cannabinoids have been extracted into the butter so no need to worry about trichs.



they're big enough. think about bubblebags..they use micron screens with holes significantly smaller than pantyhose. you'd be fine. i myself like cheesecloth but surprisingly it can be hard to find.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

sweet recipe dude!! not surprising the effect the amount of trim used tho ! im thinking about butter instead of bho oil next crop, the bho was just a bit over the top...


----------



## motif (Oct 22, 2010)

im not using the euro butter, but and trying something similar to this as we speak...

i used 9oz's (200g trim + 50g shake) to make the delicious butane honey oil somebody above just mentioned, and got a rather small yeild (first time doing it ) and recieved 15g of BHO, and that shit is retardedly potent... works like a motherfuckingCHARM!

So....im now using the remains of all that trim and shake and putting into crockpot with 2lbs of butter. so roughly ab a half pound of trim/shake going into 2 lbs of butter...

its still keify as fuck, which kinda blew my mind after it had all already been saturated in butane oil a couple days ago.

i used an electric coffee grinder to powder up the trim and shake and set all the keif from the lid of the grinder aside. After i grounded it all up, it looks like i got ab 10g of keif now aside from the 15g of oil in the freezer and now got a potent batch of butter in the making....talk about turning something out of nothing eh?

this is my first time making butter tho, please let me know if you guys think i did alright. This is how i did it:

-melted 8 sticks (2lbs) of butter on high in the crockpot
-once melted, added the powdered trim/shake and stirred in really good
-15 mins later, i added 2 cups of water and reduced the heat down to LOW, and continued to stir.
-now is the debatable part, should i leave it cooking on low for 4 hrs? 6? 8? 24?

from most of what i read, lots of people seem to cook 3-4 hrs with lots of variations of 2hrs on hi and 2 hrs on low, or 1 hr high, 3hrs low.....etc

I was planning on letting it simmer formaybe 4-6 hrs and maybe turn up the heat to high on the last hour right before taking it out...

Please lots of feedback would be nice!!!


----------



## JealousGreen (Oct 27, 2010)

24 hours in the crockpot is the way to go..
With the water and butter.. then separate with the cheese cloth.

The longer cooking time really effect the potency.

I use all my trim, popcorn, and Keif from my grinder.. my cookies make newbies think they are dying.


----------



## JealousGreen (Oct 27, 2010)

Fyi there is a new brownie out called Mississippi mud that calls for a large amount of butter instead of oil like most recipes.. made by betty crocker.

Crazy potent if you use good butter.


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 27, 2010)

instead of using butter, try using ghee/clarifyed butter. Its basically pure fat.


----------



## manta (Nov 1, 2010)

best butter ever is kerrygold. Pure Irish butter. Nothing better, ever. Can be found at most supermarkets too. its like 6$ for 2 sticks. but worth it


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 2, 2010)

Ohh yeah?? Ghee is like 13 for a small jar, but like i said its almost pure fat!Its butter with all the milk solids removed, leaving only butter fat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah the ghee is the way forward if you want max thc absorbed. tastes a little different but not that youd taste it in cooking


----------



## manta (Nov 2, 2010)

"Ghee, also known as clarified butter in anglophone countries, is made by simmering unsalted butter in a cooking vessel until all water has boiled off and the milk solids, or protein, have settled to the bottom and a scum has floated on top. After removing the scum the cooked and clarified butter is then spooned off or tipped out carefully to avoid disturbing the milk solids on the bottom of the pan." -wiki

How about making your own ghee? USING KERRYGOLD. best of both worlds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

good thinking man!


----------

